# STOLEN KAYAKS



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

My neighbor had two kayaks stolen Sat night/Sun morn. They are very unique boats made by Ultimate.They are 14.5 ft. I have NEVER seen a kayak like these around here. His wife uses hers every evening and has TERMINAL CANCER. If you think you see these boats or hear of anyone selling some, please PM me here. He can not afford to replace these so any help getting them back would be greatly appreciated. They were stolen in Fort Walton Beach. Thanks,

Here is what they look like, but they are a khaki/brown color.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats sad.


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

ill keep an eye out


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you could get some pic's to post herethat would really help.....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That is Bad news, what area were they taken from??? Can you describe them in better detail, Color? Accessries? Seats 1 or 2??

Will keep an eye out for them


----------



## aanr (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry too hear that. Post some pix.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

> *401 Cay (3/16/2008)*My neighbor had two kayaks stolen Sat night/Sun morn. They are very unique boats made by Ultimate.They are 14.5 ft. I have NEVER seen a kayak like these around here. His wife uses hers every evening and has TERMINAL CANCER. If you think you see these boats or hear of anyone selling some, please PM me here. He can not afford to replace these so any help getting them back would be greatly appreciated. They were stolen in Fort Walton Beach. Thanks,


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">401Cay,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Post, A little more info as to the model Ultimate, (Were they the ultimate 14's?) And the colors. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">And I will put it on all the local & FL & GA Yak club web sites. We HATE thieves, especially Yak thieves!!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LarryD


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the help.. as far as details go the Kayaks are Ultimate 14.5's. They are a Khaki/brown color.. he said something about them being "tunnel hulls". I will try to catch up with him and get better details. All I can say not being a big kayaker is that these boats will stand out as "different" if you see them. Very sleek. I will search the net to see if I can find photos of them.. again thanks to all for your interest and help.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

BTT


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

We'll have our FWB yakfishermen on the lookout - the Ultimate 14.5 is unique and a very nice kayak. I paddled one last weekend at the Pensacola Kayak Demo Day. They have a tunnel hull design that is very stable - you can easily stand up in it. It is a relatively new model, soif you see one,there will be a high probability that is is one of the stolen yaks. The color sounds like what the manufacturer (Native Watercraft) calls Sand. If they are out and about, we'll see them. 

Go to www.Nativewatercraft.com to see what they look like.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

If the kayaks were stored near the water it is very likely that area kids took them for a quick paddle. Someone with a boat needs to search the local area along the bayous. If it was juveniles, the kayaks will be beached somewhere nearby.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats pitiful:nonono


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

That really stinks:banghead and willbe on the lookout!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Well folks, I cannot believe it but the Stolen Kayaks which i posted about were RETURNED to the owners 2 nights ago!!! My neighbor said he heard the dogs barking at 3am the other night, looked out his back window and could see shadows of two people dragging the kayaks back where they were stolen from!!! He said he didnt even try to catch them, rather let them go on their way as if never seen! I dont know if the theives read my post, or heard about it from one of the many other people we put the word out to, but the end result is the same.. a very sincere THANK YOU to all who helped and offered help. Sometimes things end the way they should, and in this case I am very thankful!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

:clap:clap Awesome news!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's some great news!!!! glad to hear it,:clap... it doesn't happen this way to often...:clap


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Good ending! :clap

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">With the uniqueness of those yaks and the power of this forum the culprits probably realized that they couldn?t use the yaks without being called out.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

HA! What a great ending!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea I am sure they realized how tough it would be to pass them along for cash or to use.. I would like to think that they read my post and realized how crappy what they did was but that may be asking too much! At least they returned them instead of dumping them somewhere.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

You just gotta love it when a plan comes together !!!!


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

gotta love the pff


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

amazing what people will do to demo a kayak ! :hoppingmad

seriously though, glad to see you got your "babies" back !

don't know if i would have been so forgiving .


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Hopefully they saw the post, realized not only what they did was wrong:nonono, but how much their poor judgement can affect the lives of others. Glad it all worked out!:clap


----------

